# 14 Gallon Hexagon Tank Hood?



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

I'm having a terrible time finding a tank hood for my 20+ year old 14 gallon tank. The current one is in pretty bad condition and I don't trust the light fixture.

Any idea where I can find one? I'd like to have the panel glass due to future high light conditions.

Also, is there a way to convert from a plastic panel to glass?

Thank you.


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

I don't know where you're located but I know that Strictly Fish in Lakewood, CA both carries hex canopies or can order them for you based on your measurements. I was looking for one for my 20G and they ran a bit over $100 - I would think that the price for yours would be similar.

Give them a call:
Strictly Fish
562.421.9106


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

I contacted All-Glass and received an e-mail back today. The person who replied said the idea for hexagon Versa-Top's has been suggested before but was shot down. Now that they are receiving more requests, it will be brought back up for consideration.

There still is hope! If not, guess I'll be cutting my own.


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

I have the same tank, I had to cut my own glass top to fit. I have a coralife 2X9 6700K light on it $29.99 at LFS. looks good and works good.

Brian


----------

